# Wild pigs



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of wild pigs in utah. I have an uncle that swore he seen one in spanish fork canyon about 5 years ago. How Crazy SHOULD I Think He is.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The wolves ate it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

A few years ago there was a guy advertising wild pig hunts on his property. We cut up a couple and they sure were not wild. I think he was shut down.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a confirmed population on the Arizona strip just a very short distance south of the Utah border. It's not unthinkable that some could have ventured a little further north into Utah or will at some point. I dont want them though so hopefully it doesnt happen.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

come on, CCC. y'all get a big enough population that you can chase em with hounds and you'll give up all this elk and mulie junk.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

colorcountrygunner told you about the ones in Arizona in the Arizona strip, just outside of Utah.

I communicated once with someone who claims he knows of a population somewhere in central Utah, but he wouldn't say where.

In the recent past there were a couple of operators who did hog hunts on a put and take basis (kind of like put and take fishing, or put and take pheasant hunting). However, two or three years ago the State Legislature essentially banned these operations in Utah.

By the way, think about this, if hogs were able to establish a significant self-sustaining population in Utah it likely would have happened via escaped pigs sometime in the 168 years since the white man settled in the State. It hasn't happened, so it is likely that Utah is just not good habitat for wild hogs. (It seems to be not that good for wild deer either these days, but that's a topic for another discussion.)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There are rumors of a small population in Utah County but the DWR officer I spoke with wouldn't specify a location. My intuition says the Southern side of the lake and through the marshes though.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

So here's another question if you were going along and seen what looked like could be a wild pig would you shoot it?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There was one operation in Corinne and by the town of Emery; all were shut down a few years ago with the new law. I can only speak of the one in Corinne, but they just bought the old nag pigs and shocked the crap out of to get them all crazy and upset and then you go out and shoot them from where they just released them hours prior.
Looks fun to go and do in TExas and Louisiana, however not here. They are the most destructive SOB's! I had heard that, but never fully understood it until I owned my own little heard of 3 this year. These little things at only 50 lbs can rip up an entire flower garden in a matter of about 20 minutes. Momma not happy...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> There was one operation in Corinne and by the town of Emery; all were shut down a few years ago with the new law. I can only speak of the one in Corinne, but they just bought the old nag pigs and shocked the crap out of to get them all crazy and upset and then you go out and shoot them from where they just released them hours prior.
> Looks fun to go and do in TExas and Louisiana, however not here. They are the most destructive SOB's! I had heard that, but never fully understood it until I owned my own little heard of 3 this year. These little things at only 50 lbs can rip up an entire flower garden in a matter of about 20 minutes. Momma not happy...


You could go just about anywhere in North or Central LA and ask any farmer if you could shoot some pigs on their land and they would allow you no questions asked. Just make sure you know the regulations if you do. For example, if it is hunting season for small game but not deer, you cannot use any rifle larger than a .22 caliber rimfire...hence why my brother and his buddies use .22WMR on them during squirrel season before the rifle deer season opens up. One of these days I am going to go down there during hunting season and whack a few. Normally they try to take the ones from about 150 pounds and up and usually try to shoot the females first. They can have 3 litters a year if I recall correctly down in the deep south and with no natural predators other than man, they're proliferating quite a lot. LSU is currently testing several poisons to try and help out but the issue is finding a poison that will only kill the pigs and won't kill deer, dogs or livestock that would happen upon it. A few years ago one of my brothers buddies killed a sow that had about half a dozen piglets with her. They each weighed about 10 pounds dressed out. The piglets stayed with the downed sow so he shot each of them too and they bbq'd them whole...my brother said they were some of the best eating he'd ever had.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I lived in Emery county for many years that place raised elk but some activists cut his fence and he lost them all, he does run a fish and pheasent operation still my future brother in law takes care of there dogs and feeds the birds.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

I herd there was some on Fremont Island in the GSL, not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Many many moons ago, I believe that it was 1970 +_ a year or two a Russian boar was killed up on Timp. Who knows? There may be more up there.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's the way I figure it. If Utah had wild hogs then the farmers and ranchers would be raising all kinds of h**L to have them exterminated (probably at taxpayer expense).

I am curious how many people here at this discussion group have actually seen a wild hog in Utah with their own eyes.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Not in Utah, but my brother lives in California and pig hunts there often. The tag price for a non resident looks pretty reasonable, and you can pull some big SOB's out of there. My bro has a big old gnarly boar mounted.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

massmanute said:


> I am curious how many people here at this discussion group have actually seen a wild hog in Utah with their own eyes.


 I wonder the same Mass. All I hear is rumor and hearsay. But I have never seen one with my own eyes. Not even on the Arizona strip where I have spent a very large amount of time.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

MASS. good piont every farmer in a 50 mile radius would be causing a stink, the water masters, lumber jacks and forest service guys would be the ones to see anything and there usually chatty folk they would be the ones to talk to.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utah-Idaho border pig....
http://xtremeidaho.com/wild-pig-wreaks-havoc-near-idahoutah-border/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Utah-Idaho border pig....
> http://xtremeidaho.com/wild-pig-wreaks-havoc-near-idahoutah-border/


Interesting story. We can only hope that the birdshot was enough to kill the boar off later on.

I am honestly surprised that there aren't more sightings like this in Utah as I would imagine that there are quite a few escapees every year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunting them in the oak/hill country in central California is FUN. I would highly recommend making the 10 hour drive. There are pigs on public land but for the average Utahn, I would look into one of the many trespass fee opportunities. $200-$300 per piggy on some ranches. Boars make a really cool euro.------SS


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fowl_faith said:


> So here's another question if you were going along and seen what looked like could be a wild pig would you shoot it?


Just shoot it. They were trying to attack my cousins! What would you have done in that situation?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Just shoot it. They were trying to attack my cousins! What would you have done in that situation?


You better use your frickin 12 gauge


----------

